

Google reportedly being investigated by the FTC for suspected FRAND abuse - raganesh
http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/06/googlemotorola-reportedly-being.html

======
DiabloD3
I've flagged this. Please don't post stuff by Florian Mueller, hes a paid
Microsoft shill that attacks FOSS and anyone who is pro-FOSS.

If you find an actually legitimate source for this news, please submit that
instead.

~~~
raganesh
I don't see how the author's alleged affiliations has any implication on the
story. Fact is fact, after all.

In any case, here is the same story on Businessweek:
[http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-06-29/google-said-
to-f...](http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-06-29/google-said-to-face-u-
dot-s-dot-probe-over-motorola-patents)

